# best deer processing around houston



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

i have tried:

1. doziers - good but always get tough casings
2. doreck & sons - does ok, but nothing too exciting
3. aj's - decent
4. praseks - great job, but i like jalapeno & cheese susage and was not done as good as others (but it has been a few years since i used them) i like lots of cheese in the links.

I live in Pearland & do not mind a little bit of a drive, just like quality processing.
Mainly like: links, pan sausage, sticks and summer sausage.

Need recommendations for other places to try. this is for some axis meat. thanks


----------



## fishgravy (Mar 5, 2007)

Frobergs in Alvin.....I tried some of the smoked sausage and thought it was good. I have never had him process anything for me personally.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

Ninth Street in Texas City. Love the Cajun Sausage.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I use two places, B&W Meat market on North Shephard, very good smoked spicy or mild sausauge. And I use Fabians out in Highlands, Texas also. They make very good sausage also..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Praseks ... on the way home from the ranch ... cheap ... delecious ...


----------



## TX COASTIE (Aug 7, 2007)

Talents in Riverside just north of Huntsville has the best smoked links you will ever eat.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

TX COASTIE said:


> Talents in Riverside just north of Huntsville has the best smoked links you will ever eat.


I 2nd that notion right behind my home made stuff!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*The best*

Bellville Meat Market in Bellville

Vincek's in East Bernard


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I have also used B&W, and was pleased with thier product and time frame. I have tried Vinceks, and they charge a ton, and from waht I saw they didn't even come close to giving back waht was dropped off and over paid for, never will use them. I have heard alot about Bellville, so that is where my next few does are going to go after the 1st of the year.

Oh yeah, I also tried Hilldebrandts near Tomball, and they were waaayyyy toooo smokey on thier sausage. I had several people tell me that it was so over smoked it wasn't edible. Everyone likes different things, but this was just plain gross. I gave it all away, and still had complaints. Hell when you defrosted the ground meat in the microwave, the packages were so smokey as well it stunk up the kitchen, and would leave that smell on your hands after touching the packages.


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Bellville Meat Market is by far the best you'll find.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

man C&C off 45 north has made some of the best cuts, and sausage i have ever had. i have a freezer full of elk meat they did. one of my friends has a friend who owns a processor and i let him try some of my sausage, he was telling me the jalapeno cheese was BY FAR the best he had ever had. (the friend is somewhere around bellville)

those guys at C&C have done my elk, and my antelope along with white tail, they make everything so tender and tasty i think i will go have some more right now.


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

*I would like to suggest one place not to go!!! Hildebrandt in Tomball*

Last year i took them two red stag bulls and one bull elk. I had the animals cut into steaks and made into ground meat and the usual with the backstap. Let me say that my neighbor went and shot a elk cow the year before and had to buy a deep freezer to store all the meat. So since i had took a bull elk i knew i would get the same amount of meat back as the neighbor or more right. So i bought me a deepfreezer. Well when i went to Hildebrandts to pick up my elk and my two buddies went to pick up there red stag we where all shocked. They told me that my (Bull Elk) only had 110 lbs of meat. One of the red stags was 107lbs of meat and the othere Red satg was 70 lbs of meat. Now i have processed lots of deer and it just wasnt adding up. So i tried to contact the owner for i would say at least four to five months went to his home that is next door to the meat market and he wouldnt answer the door to at least give me the common courtsy to explain nothing. I used to highly reccomend Hildebrandts but i wounldt tell my worst friend about the place. I think i am going to try Midway this year i have heard lots of good stories about them. I also am looking for a new meat processor if anyone knows a good one on the NW side of town. I might have put my foot in my mouth about saying this i really dont know what is 100% right or wrong to say on 2cool since i am kind of new. If i did wrong by making this reply then i am sorry and i wont make another reply like this one. But i have had the worst service and i lost a bunch of meat at Hildebradts. I would truly hate for someone that spends tons of money and time into harvesting an animal and get took on half of there meat its not right....


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Jr's in the highlands...


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Subsea, that is what we all need to hear. No apologies. They really screwed you, I'm guesssing they sold your meat? And please stay away from Midway as well. I know it is convienient for the I-10 guys, and that thier jap and cheese sausage is supposed to be tasty, but there are a couple things you might not like about them. One is that you will not get YOUR deer. So all the work you do to feed your deer well and then bleed them after harvest so your meat is better is for not. You will get, supposedly the same amount of weight you brought in. But it could be some morons deer that ate scrub brush and was not taken care of fed well, ect.. That alone should keep anyone from going there. Next is the balls of plastic like stuff that they put in thier sausage. It looks like small plastic opaque BB's. It is some kind of filler, and is nasty! You can't break it with your teeth,lol. Other than those two things IMO they are great,lol.

Thier is a place off of 249 that everyone raves about, not Silver Seal, but further north? Guys I help with this one. 
B&M off of Shepherd and 45 N. is a solid choice, and the Bellville meat market seems to have nothing but good results according to all the guys here, that is where my deer are heading this year. Also does that Pete's fine meats on Richmond still process deer? If so they have wonderful German sausage and summer sausage, I'm sure they might be a bit pricey though based on thier "inner loop" location. But everything I have had from there has been outstanding.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Ainsworth in Tomball is amazing. Some of the best sausage I have ever eaten, and I know of a whole deer camp that has decided to start taking their meat there. Give em a try.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Bellville meat market hands down. I've tried quite a few places, no place cleaner. Best sausage and allways smells good inside, and i'm confident I get MY deer back. B&W on north Shephard is a good place also...


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

Man I am blessed that you guys understand me and let me speak this pieace of mind that has haunted me for the last year with Hildebradt. Like i said, you really feel helpless at the end of the day, with nothing to do about it. I at one time was going to place an add in the Tomball paper with the pics of all three animals and let them know what kind of business was being run. I wasnt sur how big of a legal issue it would have turned into. I plan to post the pics of all three deer in the next couple hours waiting on the wife to e-mail them. I promise guys once you see the size of the deer you will probably not ever think about taking a deer back to Hildebrant. And again thanks for letting me speak my mind here in this thread about this, it has taken a big burden off of my chest!!!!



Thanks again 2coolers

Subsea78


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Ive been a loyal customer of Praseks since i shot my first deer when i was 8, been going there for over 15 years and have seen them grow from a shack to a 'must stop' along the way. Of course I have strayed now and again but just for convinience sake. Midway's jap and cheese is good but other than that, it's nothing to write home about. If I were to name a number 2 place I would have to say its reidfield meats in College Station. If you can get your meat to Praseks, you cant go wrong. Plus you get to walk out with some delicious Kolaches.


----------



## TB4-2 (Jun 22, 2006)

Pete's Fine Meat

Pete's Fine Meat on Richmond near chimney rock is the best I've found. Their fast ( a day or two), you definitely get your meat back and they take pride in the work. Their sausage rocks and they mix a little beef in the ground that makes it taste and cook better. Their a little more than midway and B&W, but it's worth it. 

A buddy of mine dropped a deer off in October, just got ground meat, and Pete's called him for pickup before he got home from dropping it off. I love it.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

SUBSEA,
(and anyone else) i would not take anything to midway, while i have heard thier product is pretty decent, i have had 3-4 friends tell me about the $$$$$. i just recently took a friend and let him kill a doe off my lease, he took the deer over to midway (he lives in katy) and the doe ended up yielding about 60 lbs of meat (mixed bag so to speak) they charged well over $200 for the processing. now i took a bull elk to c&c and got back over 300 lbs (more like 400 lbs) of meat for about $500. i took the 4 legs, and the neck, had it made in to jerky and ground meat mixed with beef (wife cant have pork) and it didnt cost me $50. midway while making good meat, is WAY over priced. this is just one more reason why C&C is the best place to go.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I know some folks have their own opinion on whether Midway gives you back your deer or not, but they claim on their website (in bold text) that you get your deer back.










I was curious and even asked them last year. They said that yes I will receive my deer, and even gave me a 15 minute tour of their facility. I spoke with the tall blonde lady. She didnt hesitate one second to give me a tour and I was quite impressed with their process and how things looked "behind the scenes".

I've been happy with midway in the past and will continue to use them.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Vincek's Smoke House in East Bernard or Kasper's in Wiemar, both make smoke sausage worth the drive. Niether are far off I-10.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Polish, German, Jalapeno, Summer, Slim Jims, and Pan Sausage*

Perry & Sons Resturant and Market on Scarsdale


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

Not to bash, but a buddy and I dropped two dear off at Petes Fine Meats last year and when we got a call with the price, we almost told them to keep the deer and sell it to someone else. After going back and forth with them they dropped the price $300. This is not my style to haggle with someone who is providing a service, but I hate it when someone tries to stick it to you. Then to top it off when we picked the meat up it was comprable to one deer. Jeez, thanks for the $300 concession, all you did was sell the other deer to someone else. Thanks in advance for the warning about Hildebrandts. It is a few miles from my house and I was considering giving them a chance next time.


BWE


----------



## retired358 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Processing*

Basis my experience:

I have used Midway - several years ago - and, when I asked, they said they process so many deer there is no way they can keep them separate. And, when I was short basis what I brought in, they had someone run back and pick up a few packages. They may have changed since, but I have not been back.

I have used Pete's. Liked the produce but it appeared that they farmed it out (at least the sausage casings had the name of another market) and it was very expensive.

I use Bellville or Doziers currently.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

IMO...

Bellville 
Prasek's - Hilje
Fisher's - Spring


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

1.Bellville
2.Bellville
3.Bellville

4.Vincek's


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

I can't believe no has mentioned Eckerman's. I had a customer recommend this place five years ago & have used them ever since. Everyone Ive sent to the has been completely satified. The first time I brought 8 quarters of 2 deer & had summer sausage, smoke sausage, chili meat, & pan sausage. My bill was barely
over a hundred dollars. Last year we had all sausage made & my bill was $165.00.

Their address in New Ulm but the they are just past Industry off of 159, about 15 miles past Bellville.

Try them they are fantastic...


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

I've used Slovacek's in Snook for the past few years and swore them off after last years poor quality. This year I took a doe to Green's in Zabcikville (Just East of Temple). I got smoked link sausage with extra garlic and extra mustard seed. It's some of the best I've had. I'm quite certain that the deer I took in is the deer I got back. The only thing that suprised me was the packaging of the sausage in freezer paper. I thought it was pretty standard issue these days to do vaccum pack. Great sausage though. Wife and kids like it too and that says a lot.


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

bay area deer processing pasadena tx


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I have heard good things about them too... just never tried them.



grand poobah said:


> I can't believe no has mentioned Eckerman's. I had a customer recommend this place five years ago & have used them ever since. Everyone Ive sent to the has been completely satified. The first time I brought 8 quarters of 2 deer & had summer sausage, smoke sausage, chili meat, & pan sausage. My bill was barely
> over a hundred dollars. Last year we had all sausage made & my bill was $165.00.
> 
> Their address in New Ulm but the they are just past Industry off of 159, about 15 miles past Bellville.
> ...


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Cutter said:


> I know some folks have their own opinion on whether Midway gives you back your deer or not, but they claim on their website (in bold text) that you get your deer back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they have changed. I know that throughout the 1980's you did not get your meat back. That's a fact.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I just want the recipe for Jal cheese sausage so I can do it myself, that way I know I'l get MY meat. WW


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*My $.015*

You can solve all the over, yeah right!/shortage probs by boneing out your meat. Once it is quartered...another 30 min will yield pure meat. This year after a 15 1/2 hour all night, straight drive thru from Georgia...with 3, 15 min stops for fuel and coffee...Midway was immediate choice as I live in Katy! LOL We weighed the meat in, got back the right weight of meat (plus added pork weight) and was quite impressed with their hot smoked links. Summer sausage...good. I kept backstrap and a roast..that I butchered, straight to my freezer. Ground meat was, well, ground meat.

Boneing out is similar to, but isn't quite the same as brain surgury, and doesn't have to look pretty for sausage! Plus you control how much sinew and cartilidge goes into it. Plus a lot less ice and igloo space involved!

Next deer roll up your sleeves and dive in....you wouldn't be skeert of doing a rabbit, would you? Deer are just like big rabbits!!

Just a suggestion..

Later
R3F


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

*Pete's Fine Meats & Deli*

I took mine to Pete's only 40 bucks
5509 Richmond Ave
Houston, TX 77056-6615
Phone: (713) 782-3470


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Buton's Sausage Company
Burton , Texas

Best Sausage in Texas


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

*Bellville Meat Market*

Bellville Meat Market 
1. Sausage is AWESOME.

2. You get your deer back.

3. They give you a an estimate when you drop your deer off, that way you do not get a surprise when you pick it up.

4. Place is very clean.

5. Employees are very polite.

6. The other sausages they sell are also very good.

TIP: Take your deer after the season to make sure the processor is not swamped with work. That way they will do a better job. (not sure if true but, that is what my father taught me).

RUFF


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Praseks ... on the way home from the ranch ... cheap ... delecious ...


I must need a better job if Praseks is cheap to you. Can't argue with the delicious part.


----------



## Fishhead56 (Feb 4, 2007)

Statons Groc. downtown Alvin... 2 thumbs up.......


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Kovasavick's, in Rosenburg love that Jalapeno/cheese sausage. The inside of his kitchen is very very clean he puts all your meat into a rubber tray ensures you get your deer back.


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

Another processor that I use that actually pretty good and I'm surprised I haven't heard anyone mention is Jackson's Processing out in Crosby. I saw the owner had a booth out at the Houston Hunting show and is known around Texas as a very good processor. Real nice people that have been around for along time. They also make sure that you get YOUR meat back and the Sausage is awesome.


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Bay Area Deer on Pasadena Blvd.
Their sausage is great.


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

Kuby's Wildgame Processing in Dallas is hands down the best. Worth the drive and higher price. Best Jalo/cheese sausage around.


----------



## TXShorthair (Dec 27, 2007)

J&M Sausage out in Tomball, by Hooks Airport. Good stuff, fair pricing. Just picked up 160lbs of sausage today from them, along with pan, ground and some jerky.

I gues Midway has changed their policy. I quit using them a couple years ago when I pulled in behind a tahoe pulling a small metal UHaul trailer. It's was 85 degrees outside and I watched them pull 11 deer carcasses out of that trailer with no ice or anything. they were only gutted. who knows how long they'd been in that trailer in that heat. and when i was told i wasn't guaranteed my meat back i put the cooler back in the truck and haven't been back.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Vinceks in East Bernard. We have been going there for over 18 years. They are expensive but make a great product. I know a few folks feel like they have been shortchanged on their meat but for us (and we have easily dropped off close to 100 deer) we have never felt like we were not getting our meat back. We have a list of people that ask us for their jalapeno and cheese summer sausage each year.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

juan said:


> Bellville Meat Market in Bellville
> 
> Vincek's in East Bernard


Those are my two first choices as well.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

9th street Texas City


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

B & W on Shepherd is great, Also Pete's Fine Meats although a little expensive but worth it. Midway's in Katy is the worst I have ever had.


----------



## bigtexrocks (Nov 7, 2007)

Eds Butcher Block in Bryan. MMMM.....Good smoked sausage.


----------



## txbowman (Oct 9, 2007)

i use hildebrandts and think there stuff is awesome. You get your meat back and their turn around time is great. i've check prices around and they have the best.


----------

